# Puppy not eating right away



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

We leave the food down for 15 minutes and then remove it until the next scheduled feeding. Our breeder was the one who told us to do this. They quickly learn to eat when you put it down-of course, maybe the puppy is not thrilled with the food. You might want to change to a different brand. Good luck and I'm sure it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hang in there, she'll learn when the food is available. Maybe she's just not hungry at those times. If you stick to your schedule I'm sure her body will adjust to it. I wouldn't change foods, though, unless you aren't giving quality food. Changing types too frequently can make them finicky imo. She'll come around. Watch the inbetween treats and if you do kongs, she may be getting more treats than she needs inbetween meals.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky wolfs his food....unless he doesn't like it. Then he acts just like your puppy. I bought a nice big bag of stuff he hated and ended up mixing with this and that to at least get him started on it. Once he started he would finish. Not the most nutritious two weeks he had.

Are you positive it isnt' the food?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Most Goldens will eat anything.

Other breeds may not. My other breeds are KNOWN for being fussy. Many sighthounds, while healthy, will not maintain adequate body fat to be seen in public by the majority of society, which is ignorant of how a Greyhound actually looks. It doesn't help that most people think fat equals healthy when in fact a slightly undweight dog is FAR healthier than any overweight dog and will live a lot longer.
The dog will not starve himself. I would offer food twice a day for ten minutes, and take it away. Too bad, too sad. He may loose a small amount of wieght but in a day or so he will get the idea.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I agree with Peggy. Feed her, then take it away after 15 minutes. If she misses a meal or two, she'll take it more seriously.

Did she come from an environment where food was always available? Buddy always had food available, because we didn't know any better. But he also didn't overeat at all. Samson, on the other hand, will eat what ever he can find. And I'm sure he would eat nonstop if we let him. He just always acts like he's starving.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We have always had the 15 min. rule....They will learn real quick ..that they better eat when its there.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> We have always had the 15 min. rule....They will learn real quick ..that they better eat when its there.....


If Samson ever took 15 minutes to eat, I think we'd be VERY worried about him.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> If Samson ever took 15 minutes to eat, I think we'd be VERY worried about him.


Maggie would suck her food down like a Hoover Vac until she turned 7 months old..... Her growth has started to slow down..... Up until now she was growing taller and taller, Now she has gotten wider.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Maggie would suck her food down like a Hoover Vac until she turned 7 months old.....


So one month, and we can expect his eating to calm down some? Samson hit six months yesterday...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hopefully...It was really weird... Maggie all the sudden turned 7 months old and she wouldnt eat... and if she did it was maybe 1/3 of a cup of food (instead of the 2 cups twice a day) I called the vet and he said it wouldnt hurt her if she only ate once a day...I switched her food and shes back to eating ..


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Hunter was never a chow hound like his sister. KayCee would eat all hers and then try to eat his. From the time we got him as a little pup it was like that. he would eat a few bites and then go play, come back and eat and few bites, then go play. It would take him at the least an hour to eat as a little puppy, and longer when he got older. He never did wolf down his food, and he would not pick up and eat stuff we dropped like chips, a bit of candy, etc.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

The 15 minute rule gets my vote! It also can't hurt to try a different food.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> So one month, and we can expect his eating to calm down some? Samson hit six months yesterday...


You took the words right out of my mouth. Sheesh does this pup eat! Hoover vacuum was a great comparison, lol


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Just make sure the pup is getting plenty of water (or ice cubes). Have you had her to the vets to be checked out for worms or blockages of any kind? Sometimes they go off their food if they've eaten something they should NOT have ... like a sock!


----------



## Rockin' Nerd (May 26, 2005)

mojosmum said:


> Just make sure the pup is getting plenty of water (or ice cubes). Have you had her to the vets to be checked out for worms or blockages of any kind? Sometimes they go off their food if they've eaten something they should NOT have ... like a sock!


My dad's girlfriend just had her to the vet...(in fact, when they were coming back from the vet's, she got into a pretty bad accident...destroyed the car.) As for the something blocking her system...shes not much of a chewer and a sock is bigger than her! But thanks everyone...I'll definately use that 15 min rule until she gets the idea


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

OMG Rocking Nerd - I hope everyone is O.K.!

How terrible. What did the vet say?


----------

